# 3" or 3.5"



## mullet44 (Oct 16, 2007)

how much difference is there between them, i do a lot of pass shooting. how much easier would it be to drop the geese


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

a week ago I was out duck hunting and a flock of geese flew about 30 yds over us my friend was shooting 3.5in Ts and my other friend with 3 inch bbs I was shooting 3 in bbs. they all unloaded and I was the only one to drop one. I was freaked it was my first goose.

It only matters more if you can hit them or not :2cents:


----------



## Jungda99 (Nov 17, 2006)

In my opinion it is ALWAYS better to "Have and not need than to need and not have"

is it necassary to shoot 3.5"....nope. Does every little bit help...YEP!

I shoot 3.5" at geese. I am just about out of old 3" #2s for ducks so I will soon switch to 3.5" for ducks. The prices of 3.5" are getting lower which is nice.

If you can't put the bead on the bird it doesn't matter is you shoot a 5" shell. you will still miss!


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

this question was in my mind when i was looking for a gun this summer.....but then i figured i shoot way to much to afford the 3.5 shells... i stuck with a gun that shot only 2.75 and 3 because that is what i became accustomed to and one of those guns is much cheaper but you dont have to sacrfice to much quality..... it really matters what you want.....i know a guy all he shoots is 2.75....why.... because he likes the slower speed i guess i dunno.... i like my threes and another guy i hunt with shoots 3.5.....you put it on them just right they will die


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

i know a guy all he shoots is 2.75....why.... because he likes the slower speed i guess i dunno.... i like my threes and another guy i hunt with shoots 3.5


> All of the above can be and are loaded to the same speeds, the difference being the shot payloads. It is a misconception that 3 1/2" shells are "more powerfull" than 2 3/4" or 3" shells. They are not more powerfull just more effective/efficient because the usually put more pellets into the target. Often a light load will even have a more consistent pattern due to a shorter shot string than a heavier load.


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd get a 3.5 just for the fact that if I had to sell it. The 3.5 should be easier to sell to waterfowl hunters.


----------



## sawed_off_stump89 (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks dakota.... i had no clue....i just assumed that 2.75 were slower... lol shows how much i know


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

3.5" are not a necessity. Duck opener weekend I shot 4 dern big geese with 2.75" #2s.

BUT: 
If I am going after big (10-13lb) geese, I will shoot 3.5"s. 
For smaller geese, I usually throw a 3.5" as my 3rd shot.

I just like to make sure I kill what I hit. I HATE it when you hear the hit, see feathers, they drop a leg and they fly into the horizon.


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the 3.5" has been the best thing to hit waterfowling in a long, long time. You can shoot trap loads in the summer to practice, shoot 3" shells at ducks and later, get nearly 10 ga. performance with 3.5" shells for pass shooting honkers.

Good gunning,
Dan


----------

